# My latest song out of Reaper



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's called Real.

So, I finally have more time to spend on recording, and I've learned a bunch from tutorial videos (but I'm still pretty much a noob). Here is the latest song I conmpleted. It was one of those songs that just won't leave you alone until you finish it. It played in my head for about a month so recording the basic tracts really only took about an hour. I intentionally left errors and quahogs in there to keep it "real", but I ultimately decided to add FX because i learned a bit more about mastering. Still no drums, that's my next big learning curve. 

I'd appreciate some input, 2 areas I'm wondering about, is the solo at about 1:44 too loud, should I fade the end out faster?



https://www.box.com/s/ad7b36956cf922f4ec11


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Pleasant airy mix, good song. I like it very much. The recording sounds crisp and clear with the instruments well defined and placed in the mix. Personally, my only criticism would be as you pointed out, the solo volume is too much on top and out of proportion with the rest of the music. However, I think the fade out rate is pretty subjective but I like it the way it is.

For what it's worth from a fellow GCer, good work! I enjoyed listening.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks bluesfish. I'll edit and repost a little later.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

that was cool! I thought the recording sounded nice...I do agree that the solo was a bit too loud but I think you already knew that given that you were wondering about it ;o) nice job mrmatt


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, nice job! Definitely drop the solo a touch... are you recording direct or micing the guitar? I like the end as well, no need to fade faster imo. :rockon2:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Matthew,

Good, catchy song. The acoustic guitar sounds great! The guitar solo remains _a little_ bit too loud in my opinion. There's lots of stereo separation in the voices, like they are hard-panned. I'm not a big fan of panning anything 100% left or right but this is question of taste.

Reaper is a fantastic DAW. The album linked to in my signature was recorded and mixed in Reaper.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

CheopisIV I am recording the acoustic with 2 mics at 90 degrees to each other (1 towards the bridge, 1 towards the fretboard-I did some experimenting for exact placement and distance) and my baggs M1. One is an SM57, that's the bridge area 1, and the other is some little akg active mic I borrowed from a friend. There's also 3 rhythm tracks of electric guitar captured via a DI box plus those same 2 mics at the speaker. The solo was a little different. I used my ART vocal mic as an ambient room mic (that's what you hear all alone in the lead in electric bit with no FX) and the sm57 hanging through the handle of the combo so the mic capsule was dead centre on the speaker. The electric was recorded at 5 watts and quiet enough that you could easily talk over it.

pattste I was playing with hard panning. My next mix won't be so separated, but I was trying to make it sound like there were several singers (not just me times 4).

I'll probably post a remix by tonight, I started fooling with panning and EQ aqain...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Make sure you post updates so we can hear the progress! I'm just getting into micing and recording for my pedal builds and am actively interested in how people achieve what they do. Your song is great and actually quite catchy, my 3 year old picked up on it right away and had his own version going ala In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida... (he was singing about a wheel)


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, here's another "final" mix. I played a bit with eq, lowered the solo volume, changed some panning and background vocal levels. Probably other stuff too...

https://www.box.com/s/a0bd0206f1230ce62137


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

No comments on mix II?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> No comments on mix II?


Mix 2 is a much better mix. I think you've pretty much nailed it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

mrmatt1972 said:


> No comments on mix II?


Sorry I've been too busy to give it a critical listen. As pattse said, a big improvement in the mix. Although, being the insufferable critic I am, I have to say I kind of liked the original vocal mix a bit better. To me it was more reminiscent of the raw and free but controlled nature of Music From Big Pink. But that's just me. I'm sure there are others who might disagree. Pretty subjective. All in all, I still have to say very good work.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback. bluzfish it's cool you mention music from big pink - I love that album and that band. I never intentionally set out to emulate anyone, but I know I wear my influences on my sleeve and The Band is a huge one. Live I do a rendition of Long Black Veil that's stolen from them. Unfortunately, people who don't know it as an old folk song rather than a Johnny Cash song don't often get the variation when they sing/play along.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If your gonna have an influence, The Band is a pretty good one. Being influenced by and copying are two different things and if I wasn't so impressed by The Band myself, I might never have thought of them after hearng your recording. Interesting too is that Big Pink was essentially a basement recording by a bunch of guys holed up in a remote house for a few months with an 8 track machine.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I realize this is an old post, but I've got to say Matt, I really dig the tune.
Catchy and the vocal harmonies sound really good.
The only thing that stands out for me is the solo, the levels are good, but it somehow doesn't feel natural in the mix.
It sounds like someone jamming along with a prerecorded tune.
Not quality wise, just something about how it sounds in the mix to me, maybe it's the amount of reverb.
But overall I really do like the tune.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

neldom said:


> I realize this is an old post, but I've got to say Matt, I really dig the tune.
> Catchy and the vocal harmonies sound really good.
> The only thing that stands out for me is the solo, the levels are good, but it somehow doesn't feel natural in the mix.
> It sounds like someone jamming along with a prerecorded tune.
> ...


Sorry to hear that. It's my favorite part! I was playing with mic placement using a close and a far mic to add ambiance.There might be too much reverb there, but it might be too loud still as well.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Back off the high harmony in the verse? it's my only thing that I don't like.


----------

